# La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero 452 Maduro Cigar Review - Little Blockbuster...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero 452 Maduro Cigar Review - Little Blockbuster...*

I Love a good Power smoke. I normally smoke cigars in the Med-full to full range and a few mediums but this one actually makes me break a little sw...

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero 452 Maduro Cigar Review - Little Blockbuster...


----------

